# Autopilot v2 Bluetooth



## 2OO3GTI (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone mess around and make a wireless/Bluetooth autopilot v2 controller? I read alot that airlift was in the works and quit.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

They were thinking of an iPhone wifi controller but I guess abandoned the idea. You could probably use the Zaetech TouchBox if u can tap into the valves.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

rgarjr said:


> They were thinking of an iPhone wifi controller but I guess abandoned the idea. You could probably use the Zaetech TouchBox if u can tap into the valves.


yea the problem with that is the harness on the V2 being different wiring unlike the VU4 - e level or switchspeed ECU having the wire for each valve. if your willing to take apart the manifold im sure you could make that work, but will probably be frowned upon as far as warrantees are concerned haha


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Someone at Airlift should leak the app


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

goofydug said:


> Someone at Airlift should leak the app


There is no app to leak


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> There is no app to leak


but there is some cool stuff coming out shortly :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> but there is some cool stuff coming out shortly :thumbup:


Possibly..... :laugh:


----------



## nowalk (Oct 24, 2006)

Please really need u guys to come out with some kind of remote system....


----------



## nowalk (Oct 24, 2006)

nowalk said:


> Please really need u guys to come out with some kind of remote system....im in a wheelchair and want to be able to air up to wheelchair height to make it easier to get in!


Please help airlift!!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

That was my thought as well. I love the v2 management but would love a key chain remote


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

fasttt600 said:


> but there is some cool stuff coming out shortly :thumbup:


Is there actually something cool coming out, or is this just another AirLift pipe dream ala bluetooth controller 2 years in the making before canceling :thumbdown:


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Anything else on this yet?


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## nowalk (Oct 24, 2006)

I wish


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

divineVR6 said:


> Anything else on this yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


Yes, the update is 100% confirmed - There will NEVER be a wireless add-on of any kind for V2.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

Leveling add on?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

formerly vr6 karl said:


> Leveling add on?


That would make them very late to the game considering ride pro and accuair have had height based systems for years. Their systems would most likely be less reliable and i don't believe they would sell very well at all except for fanboys who already have V2. 
If i were airlift i would have developed it a long time ago. Now they are going to have to come up with an even better system to be able to compete.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Wait...so whats getting ready to come out? Maybe a V3 with wireless?!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sk8too said:


> Wait...so whats getting ready to come out? Maybe a V3 with wireless?!!


No official word yet sir.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> No official word yet sir.


----------



## nowalk (Oct 24, 2006)

I wish we knew more info on when v3 is coming


----------



## Surfingbird12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Here they are using the actual app. http://www.subarubrzforum.com/14-su...stance-works-bagged-rotiform-frs-feature.html

Very frustrating to know it exists and that I can not have it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Surfingbird12 said:


> Here they are using the actual app. http://www.subarubrzforum.com/14-su...stance-works-bagged-rotiform-frs-feature.html
> 
> Very frustrating to know it exists and that I can not have it.


Those pictures were taken during the development phase, so really the app does not exist at all. There will be no further development of an app for V2.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

I would love to have some way to simply update my v1 manifold blocks to the newer v2 simplier design. Jeremy, I know you were talking about something a long time ago, make this happen. :thumbup:


----------

